# Torch Mountain Dripper



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

A local coffee shop is brewing with these drippers, which can take a variety of filter papers (including V60 and Kalita). Wondered if anyone had used one and had any comments on them? I wonder how, if at all, they would differ from a V60 or Kalita... looks like it might drain faster than Kalita due to the larger hole in the centre.

http://kurasu.me/products/torch-mountain-dripper


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Once you have the coffee dose in there & grind adjusted, it shouldn't drain at any different speed to V60/Kalita.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

My kalita definitely drains slower than my v60 (both smaller versions)


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

fluffles said:


> My kalita definitely drains slower than my v60 (both smaller versions)


At the same extraction yield?

For the same method, grind & brew ratio my V60 02 with Japanese paper is draining faster than the 185 Kalita, but the V60 EY is correspondingly lower, so far. V60 02 with Chemex paper was the same speed, give or take as, the 185, but the V60 had a wider variance in yield in this case.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

If two drippers require different grind settings to hit the same EY, assuming you achieved it would they taste broadly the same?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Broadly, yes, in terms of balance & sweetness with the same coffee...unless one dripper was more prone to a less even extraction. There's no reason why you shouldn't achieve a similar EY if you dial them both in.


----------

